# Bunny "eats" my hair?



## zyymurgy (Oct 19, 2009)

My rabbit Cocoa, the more outgoing and exuberant of my pair, seems to enjoy eating my hair. He'll chew on it and pull it, especially if I have it braided. While it doesn't usually hurt, sometimes he pulls it out. I'm a little worried he might get some upset from eating bits of my hair, but I'm more just confused. It's not like grooming licks - he bites and tugs, but usually only if he can brace against my shoulder and push his face through the curtain it makes. Any explanations?


----------



## Saudade (Oct 19, 2009)

I know it might sound a little strange but what colour is your hair?

One option might be if you're straw blonde, well you're hair is quite appetising!

The other option is he's trying to groom off the long hair.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 19, 2009)

I was wondering about this the other day, because when Dotty licks my face, if any of my hair is in the way of my face, she'll nibble at it. It's like it gets sucked up a vacuum cleaner or something lol, and I have to rescue my hair before she eats it like spaghetti! Oh and if she goes near my eyebrows, ouch! She likes to nibble those too.

I was wondering if it's because when rabbits groom themselves, and each other, they nibble bits of hair sometimes, to sort of tidy them up- maybe they just treat our hair like they do their own and the fact that it's long to them means it needs 'grooming'?

Or perhaps with your braids, he sees them as a toy to play with...

Strange creatures, rabbits....


----------



## zyymurgy (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh - my hair IS dyed blonde right now, from being bleached... I never thought of that, lol.


----------



## Chickadee289 (Oct 21, 2009)

My bunny eats my hair too! I'm a straw blond too... my question is: is it gonna hurt the bunny? Atleast I dont have to worry about split ends. lol


----------



## Bella_Of_The_Ball (Oct 25, 2009)

My hair is dyed black and pink... and my bunny still tries to eat my hair. She also has a really bad habit of nibbling at the side of my neck, earlobes, jaw and chin... DANG IT THAT HURTS!!! LOL


----------



## marcelle03 (Oct 25, 2009)

My rabbit has chewed on my hair, too. Once, I was laying on the floor playing with her and she came over, nibbled a piece of my hair, and ran off with some of it in her mouth! I'm a brunette, so I don't think my hair seemed like straw. But it might have something to do with the texture, or maybe a taste that rabbits like (berry extractshampoo possibly?).


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 26, 2009)

*marcelle03 wrote: *


> My rabbit has chewed on my hair, too. So I don't think my hair seemed like straw, but it might have something to do with the texture, or maybe a taste that rabbits like (berry extractshampoo possibly?).


Ding, Ding, Ding! I think that is the reason as well. Mine have done the same thing when behind my head on the couch, it's like what the heck?!! Haha. They think it's like hay. Haha.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 26, 2009)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Mine have done the same thing when behind my head on the couch, it's like what the heck?!! Haha. They think it's like hay. Haha.


LOL Crystal...i know!.. i can lay on the floor with the bunnies and usually Marley will come over and tug at my hair...i'm like 'oi whaddya doin! lol...bunnies are such weird little creatures,they always make me giggle with their little antics lol


----------



## hannahbanana (Feb 15, 2015)

My bun Martin flips my hair around with his head. He also grabs big chunks of it in his teeth and pulls, hard. It seems like a rather playful gesture. Obviously somewhat painful. He will also root around in my hair nibbling without cutting through any hair. This all feels like some kind of strange affection. I'm just not sure exactly what it all means.


----------



## TacoBunny (Feb 17, 2015)

My hair is blue and my bun seems to ignore it...or perhaps he's just not interested in hair  hehe. 

Or maybe your bunnies are trying to groom you!


----------

